# Could maybe do with some more beginners stickies?



## Panter (9 Jul 2009)

There have been some excellent links posted in the past about bike fitting, adjusting gears etc (usually posted by John-the-monkey) but I can never relocate them when required 

Would it help anyone else if there were stickied "How to" guides with links to the best vids and websites to help with specific, reoccuring issues? (could do with a good one on fitting bar tape right now as it happens )


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

Panter, the Bartape guide I like best is the Park Tool one (their tip about singeing the ends of the finishing tape works a treat).

No flashy videos, but it's a good clear guide.

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=71


----------



## Panter (9 Jul 2009)

There you are you see, right there, look ,living proof 


Thank you John, I shall have a go this evening while I can still find your link


----------

